# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  GHOST & MAC OSX 10

## nikpanGR

Υπάρχει λύση τελικά για να έχουμε σε ένα image ολα τα settings για mac 0s10,σε περίπτωση σκασίματος δίσκου?Θα με ενδιέφερε και δικτυακη λύση (Over network),όσο και αν έψαξα δεν βρήκα άκρη,κανείς να βοηθήσει?
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT...c?OpenDocument  ::

----------


## Ygk

Αποτελέσματα 1 - 10 από περίπου 394.000 για network backup for osx.

Keyword "network backup for osx"

http://www.google.gr/search?q=network+b ... unofficial

Διαφορετικά, τοπικά απο το disk utility!


Φιλικά

----------


## nikpanGR

ϊσως δεν το έθεσα σωστά....Πάμε πάλι....What method is best to backup macosx 10 through network?Ποια μέθοδος είναι η ποιό ακριβής και χωρίς λάθη στο restore να πάρεις backup ena macos10 μεσω δικτυου σε κάποιο δισκο ενός server?

http://archive.laptopmag.com/Review/...-5-Leopard.htm
http://osx.tribe.net/thread/565ae9a6...7-94f8da798a88
Στο google χαθηκα θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ εάν κάποιος έχει δοκιμάσει κάτι με επιτυχία απλά να μου δώσει το Link.Thats all...

----------


## DDL449

Θα προσπαθίσω να δώσω μία κατεύθυνση στο πρόβλημα σου (γιατί δεν έχω Mac αν και από το καλοκαίρι θα αγοράσω γιατί δεν παίζει να βάλω svista). 

Κατ' αρχάς δεν ξέρω τον εξοπλισμό σου.

Λοιπον, αν κατάλαβα σωστα θες να φτιάξεις back up στη λεοπάρδαλη. Το καλύτερο back up γίνεται μέσω raid 1 (raid "0" είναι για μοίρασμα δεδομένων, raid "5" ή "0+1" κάνουν ό,τι το "0" και το "1" μαζί). Προϋπόθεση είναι να έχεις μια raid card που θα αντιγράφει (αφού θα κάνεις raid "1") σε 2 πανομιότυπους δίσκους τα ίδια δεδομένα ώστε εάν πάθει κάτι ο ένας να έχεις τον άλλον. Αυτό σίγουρα συμβαίνει στο Mac Pro. Εάν έχεις Mac mini ή κάποιο laptop θα πρέπει να καταφύγεις όντας λογικό σε εξωτερικό σκληρό. Η απλή μέθοδος drag n drop. Αλλιώς ψάξε καθαρά για προγράμματα που κάνουν back up (δεν ξέρω κάποιο). Εάν πάλι όπως λες θες back up από μακριά (γιατί βασικα? να στέλνει δεδομένα το ταρατσοpc?) θα πρέπει να βρεις ένα πρόγραμμα που θα κάνει back up και θα τα στέλνει μέσω lan ή internet. 

Αυτά από μένα. Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν ξέρω προγραμμάτα για back up γιατί ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκα. Καλή προσπάθεια

----------


## nikpanGR

THNKS.Δηλαδή το mac δεν εχει boot κρυφά αρχεια με απλο copy & paste ειμαι οκ?ξαναμπουτάρει?
ys μιλάμε για desktop mac me intel επεξεργαστή

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## DDL449

Κοιτα δεν θελω να σε παρω στο λαιμο μου γιατι δεν εχω mac οπως σου ειπα για να του βγαλω τα ματια και να δω τι παιζει. Απο τα λιγα που ξερω παντως δεν ειναι σαν τα windows. Πριν κανεις κατι ρωτα και καποιον αλλον. Τεχνικο, ή καποιον που δουλεύει με raid 1 καλυτερα. 


Ισως σε βοηθησει το link να καταλαβεις μερικα πραγματακια:

http://www.apple.com/macpro/technology/storage.html

----------


## DDL449

Bedazzled μην τον μπερδευεις το raid! "0" δεν ειναι για back up. Ειναι για να έχει διπλασια ταχυτητα εγγραφης και διαβασματος δεδομενων.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## DDL449

::

----------


## bedrock

http://www.philmug.ph/forum/archive/...hp/t-2029.html

----------


## nikpanGR

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.και από ταχύτητα και από πληροφορίες με κάλυψατε πλήρως ειδικά ο bedrock.


```
Also another great thing you can do with Disk Utility, even if your .dmg file is on a different machine in a network, you can network restore from it. Very cool.
```

----------


## bedrock

u welcome  ::

----------


## giorgos92

Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς το Time Machine;

----------


## nikpanGR

Γιατί δεν το ξέρω...και θέλω ολο τον δισκο backup μαζι με το λειτουργικό σε ενα αρχειο

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## giorgos92

Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις κάτι ιδιαίτερο απλώς το βάζεις να κάνει backup όλο το δίσκο.
Θυμίσου οτι σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση που πάθει κάτι ο υπολογιστής σου και δεν εκκινεί ή τέλως πάντων έχει οποιοδήποτε κόλημα, βάζεις το dvd του Leopard και κάνεις κατευθείαν επαναφορά όλου του συστήματος (*ΟΛΑ* όμως!) στο τελευταίο backup χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ περίπλοκο ή χρονοβόρο (βλ. επανεγκατάσταση προγραμμάτων, ρυθμίσεις κλπ.)  :: 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από giorgos92
> 
> Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς το Time Machine;
> 
> 
> Αφορά μόνο το Leopard.


Για Leopard δεν μιλάμε;

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## nikpanGR

Aπλά δεν το γνώριζα,είμαι νέος στο mac και ειδικότερα στο leopard.......kai το ψάχνω.σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη πληροφορία...Μιλάμε και για τα προγράμματα και για τα Plugins αυτών?Όπως Αdobe etc?

----------


## giorgos92

> Aπλά δεν το γνώριζα,είμαι νέος στο mac και ειδικότερα στο leopard.......kai το ψάχνω.σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη πληροφορία...Μιλάμε και για τα προγράμματα και για τα Plugins αυτών?Όπως Αdobe etc?


*ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ*  ::  

Και μάλιστα με το Airport Extreme Base Station ή το Time Capsule θα μπορείς να κάνεις backup ΑΣΥΡΜΑΡΑ  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Και μάλιστα με το Airport Extreme Base Station θα μπορείς να κάνεις backup ΑΣΥΡΜΑΡΑ


Α μπα; Γιατί θέλει ειδικό AP;  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

thnks George

----------


## giorgos92

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από giorgos92
> 
> Και μάλιστα με το Airport Extreme Base Station θα μπορείς να κάνεις backup ΑΣΥΡΜΑΡΑ  
> 
> 
> Α μπα; Γιατί θέλει ειδικό AP;


Όχι αλλά θα έλεγα πως για λόγους *συμβατότητας*, *υποστήριξης*, *απόδοσης* είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. 
Γενικότερα *ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ* δίσκος γίνει mount στο Leopard μπορεί να κάνει backup το Time Machine. Ακόμα και άν είναι δίσκος σε άλλο υπολογιστή δικτύου!  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Γιατί δεν το ξέρω...και θέλω ολο τον δισκο backup μαζι με το λειτουργικό σε ενα αρχειο


 Το Τime Machine δεν θα σε βοηθησει σε περιπτωση που θελεις ΟΛΟ τον δισκο να κανεις backup (μαζι με λειτουργικο).Τime Machine μπορει να επαναφερει αρχεια που εσβησες για καποιο λογο ι προγραμματα που διεγραψες.Για full backup εχεις αρκετα προγραμματα, αλλα εγω θα ελεγα οτι ο ποιο ευκολος τροπος ειναι αυτος που σου ειπε ο YGK.
Κανε ενα backup απο το Disk Utility, ΟΛΟ το partition (Κανεις click στο partition που θελεις να κανεις backup, πατας NEW IMAGE, και μετα θα καταλαβεις τα υπολοιπα... ::  )

Αν θελησεις να κανεις restore, απλα μπουταρεις απο το OS X DVD, ανοιγεις το Disk Utility οταν ξεκινησει εγκατασταση, δημηουργεις τα partition,click στο partition που θελεις να κανεις restore, και απλα διαλεγεις RESTORE, και επειτα το image του δισκου σου που εκανες πριν.Οταν τελειωσει, θα ειναι οπος παλια...  :: 

Αυτο ισχυει για ΟΛΑ τα version του OS X, apo 10.0 εως 10.5

----------


## Ygk

Μια και δόθηκε το ερέθισμα απο τις αναφορές των παιδιών... δύο link.. ελπίζω να είναι χρήσιμα...

http://www.macobserver.com/article/2008/01/28.15.shtml
http://duncandavidson.com/2008/01/resto ... chine.html

Με τον τρόπο που γνώριζα μέχρι τώρα, αυτόν που περιέγραψε ο PPZ, είχα πάντα πίσω το σύστημα σε ca.10min. σε ".._σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα.._" mode.
Τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει.. 
me....no Leo.... σου λέω  ::  

Φιλικά

----------

